# How do I become a "Member"?



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

Im currently a junior member and was wondering on how I would become a "member"? Do I have to like pay a monthly subscription fee or donate money? If not, then please tell me! 

Thank you very much!,
4/4player


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*4/4 player*

You become a "member" automatically after a certain number of posts. I'm not sure of the exact number here, but it's about 30-40. So just keep sending them in. Some forums have "senior member", but I'm not sure if that's the case here.

On some forums you see that people can get quite addicted to all this posting. They are up 5000 or so. I reckon they must be up all night worrying about things. It's 99.999% complete drivel, mind you. They even tell you what they had for breakfast, and how they felt when they missed the bus. Shame, isn't it?

Don't let it get to you like that. Keep practising on that clarinet.

Topaz


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Topaz,

Thank you very much for the feedback!=)
Oh, and I'll get back to practising my clarinet,hehe...Im going to ask for a new mouthpiece for christmas perhaps? Any Clarinet players have suggestions?

Aloha,
4/4player


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

4/4player said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Im currently a junior member and was wondering on how I would become a "member"? Do I have to like pay a monthly subscription fee or donate money? If not, then please tell me!
> 
> ...


No need for payments or donations. Just post prolifically in the Current Listening threads. Actually listening to the music or having any thoughts are not required.

I hope this helps.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

At least this thread did start in this Century I guess


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Klassik said:


> No need for payments or donations. Just post prolifically in the Current Listening threads. Actually listening to the music or having any thoughts are not required.


That's what I like - as few requirements as possible.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Klassik said:


> No need for payments or donations.


Do not, repeat do not believe these people. Payments are absolutely required. BTW I take PayPal. Don't worry, you'll get some of it back when the time to elect new moderators rolls around. I pay handsomely for votes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ken will also guarantee that you will win the lottery in Nigeria if each of you forward $500 to his account there.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...turns out they are a senior member... i wonder how much they donated? ;O


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Topaz said:


> On some forums you see that people can get quite addicted to all this posting. They are up 5000 or so. I reckon they must be up all night worrying about things. It's 99.999% complete drivel, mind you. They even tell you what they had for breakfast, and how they felt when they missed the bus. Shame, isn't it?
> 
> Don't let it get to you like that. Keep practising on that clarinet.
> 
> Topaz


That Topaz character seemed to be quite the sage. He seemed to predict the 2018 version of TalkClassical twelve years ago!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> That Topaz character seemed to be quite the sage. He seemed to predict the 2018 version of TalkClassical twelve years ago!


spot on too. :O


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> spot on too. :O


Except for the 5,000 figure. He seemed to seriously underestimate the amount of "drivel" that would be posted here by some in 2018!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

But reaching 5000 posts back in 2006 when the site was still young was still going some.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Except for the 5,000 figure. He seemed to seriously underestimate the amount of "drivel" that would be posted here by some in 2018!


There are only 39 members out of 30,485 members with over 5000 posts.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> There are only 39 members out of 30,485 members with over 5000 posts.


All the more amazing that a handful of posters can post so much drivel especially when considering that not all the prolific posters post drivel.

I feel that Topaz should be made an honorary moderator or something just to acknowledge his/her wisdom. Plus, that might make him/her come back so we can get some good stock advice!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

4/4player said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Im currently a junior member and was wondering on how I would become a "member"? *Do I have to like pay* a monthly subscription fee or donate money? If not, then please tell me!
> 
> ...


Beware! Many of us here at TC *pay with our lives* as we become more and more sucked in to the forum and music addiction! It's like heroin!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Beware! Many of us here at TC *pay with our lives* as we become more and more sucked in to the forum and music addiction! It's like heroin!


and that is putting it lightly.


----------

